# Getting ready for Harvey



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Just set up Harveys cage sooOoo excited about him coming on Monday




























Harvey is my little African Pygmy Hedgehog and we're all terribly excited about his arrival :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats excellent hes going to be a spoilt hoggy but no wheel until hes 12 weeks old. He uses the sand box to toilet in so leave that in then add the wheel in about 2/3 weeks time.
I really think you will be delighted with him hes adorable:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent hes going to be a spoilt hoggy but no wheel until hes 12 weeks old. He uses the sand box to toilet in so leave that in then add the wheel in about 2/3 weeks time.
> I really think you will be delighted with him hes adorable:flrt:


Okay I will do - what sand do you use for him I've got chinchilla sand is that okay?


----------



## Cillah (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh that's such a cute set up you have and I want something similar for my girl when I get her .

You're lucky. If they are Shells hoglets.. I think they are? They are sooo very cute


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> Okay I will do - what sand do you use for him I've got chinchilla sand is that okay?


 

Perfect:2thumb: Im sure when Steve comes to collect the babies I will be armed with instructions to give him so he cares for them properly while they travel, he will probably think Im a total nutter:blush::lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

don't worry Shell I'll set him straight, I'll tell him you're COMPLETLEY insane :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Aw... He has personalised dishes! I don't even have personalised dishes! I want to move in there! :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> don't worry Shell I'll set him straight, I'll tell him you're COMPLETLEY insane :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 

I cant help being a worried hoggy mum:blush:

:gasp: Steves just rang he will be here in an hour >>>>>>>>>>>>>runs off to have hoggy cuddles


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I cant help being a worried hoggy mum:blush:
> 
> :gasp: Steves just rang he will be here in an hour >>>>>>>>>>>>>runs off to have hoggy cuddles


Oh goodness Shell tears are welling up, I'm *so sad* you're having to say goodbye to little Harvey, your very special little man <3

I am SO GRATEFUL you're letting him come to live with me, I can't thank you enough :notworthy:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Your getting yours on monday? Im further north im getting my hoglet tomorrow...i assumed id receive mine last....

Not that im complaining, i cant wait =D :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> Oh goodness Shell tears are welling up, I'm *so sad* you're having to say goodbye to little Harvey, your very special little man <3
> 
> I am SO GRATEFUL you're letting him come to live with me, I can't thank you enough :notworthy:


I only let him go to you as I sort of know you, he really is a special boy:flrt:



Jamiioo said:


> Your getting yours on monday? Im further north im getting my hoglet tomorrow...i assumed id receive mine last....
> 
> Not that im complaining, i cant wait =D :lol2:


Maybe you should call yours Piglet hes such a greedy boy:lol2: He thought I had gone mad waking him up at this time of day but he needed snuggles:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Steve has just picked the 3 babies up*


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Jamiioo said:


> Your getting yours on monday? Im further north im getting my hoglet tomorrow...i assumed id receive mine last....
> 
> Not that im complaining, i cant wait =D :lol2:


Unfortunately (for me) Steve is going "up" before he's coming back down :whistling2:

I'm already counting the hours.......:mf_dribble:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Lol! Haha same i cant wait...i hope he gets here earlier haha.

Piglet haha, does he eat everything? Hehe! I realllly cant wait to meet him and see his personality come out  :lol2:


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Also where do you get the customised bowls...they look great...i think im gunna buy them after ive thought of a name if i find them online, lol!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jamiioo said:


> Lol! Haha same i cant wait...i hope he gets here earlier haha.
> 
> Piglet haha, does he eat everything? Hehe! I realllly cant wait to meet him and see his personality come out  :lol2:


 
Yes hes a greedy guts and I took to calling him piglet:lol2:


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Only just saw this thread :gasp: I am soo excited and cannot wait for Mrs TiddyWinkle to arrive on Monday too :flrt: 
Harveys set up looks fab Naomi. He is going to be a spoilt hoggie :2thumb:

Jamiioo the personalised bowls are from EBay :

PERSONALISED~GREEN~HAMSTER,RAT,GERBIL FOOD BOWL~U NAME on eBay (end time 05-May-10 17:29:24 BST)


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Good choice of name. It means battle worthy.
Harvey


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

well the hoglets have fed and watered and are all balled up for the journey today....I've STILL got around 28 hours wait :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> well the hoglets have fed and watered and are all balled up for the journey today....I've STILL got around 28 hours wait :whistling2:


 
Thats good to know:2thumb:


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Wonder how the babies are. Cant wait until the morning! :2thumb:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Are they there yet?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Are they nearly there yet? :lol2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I got a call half an hour ago to say he's almost here which is about 4 hours BEFORE I expected to see him but I'm not complaining, in fact I'm going to stand outside the house RIGHT NOW to wait for Harvey :mf_dribble:


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Awww she is here and is so so sweet! I am seriously in love :flrt: She had a quick look round her viv, mooched about in her fleece pouch but settled for the house to have a well deserved sleep in.

She kept peering out the house and looking at me as to say "who are you or Er privacy please " :lol2:

I dont think the journey has done her any harm apart from she is tired. I think she stayed up all night partying with her brothers in the back of Steve's van :whistling2:

Can i just say a massive big thank you to Shell as Mrs Tiddywinkle is a lovely hedgie and i am very proud to have her. Shell sent a lovely care pack too which was a lovely surprise and obviously had a lot of thought go into it and was a welcomed added bonus. That along with the frequent updates through the weeks :no1: 

I will update with photos tomorrow. I want to give her today to settle in before i handle her or take any piccies. : victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

same here, quick picture but I'm going to leave Harvey to settle except to say I am totally thrilled to bits with him :no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Yay! Great hog. Can't wait to see some more pics. I've heard about the quality of Shell's hoglets on here and am well impressed!

Love the personalised dishes too. He is going to be sooo spoiled!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

These comments have brought tears to my eyes, thankyou so much. When I decided to breed my hogs it was for pleasure never money and I have enjoyed rearing them so much and am thrilled that I have found 3 wonderful homes for my special babies.
The care packs were something I always used to do when I bred Siamese cats so I didnt think my hoglets should have anything less and they were fun to do:2thumb:
Thanks again for the lovely comments:notworthy:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

sadly I have to go to work this afternoon but I'm home by 8.30pm and looking forward to getting him up, if he's not already pottering about :whistling2:

Shell you have done a magnificant job and you're THE BEST hoggie mummy EVER, you are the reason I'm NOT going to breed hedgehogs :notworthy:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

: victory: Keep up the good work Shell :no1::2thumb:

How are your sphyxes?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nix said:


> : victory: Keep up the good work Shell :no1::2thumb:
> 
> *How are your sphyxes?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> My 2 naked men are wonderul:flrt::flrt:Mummys best boys:flrt:They arent to happy at the minute as I lock them in the bedroom during the hottest part of the day but I dont want them to get sunburnt.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> My 2 naked men are wonderul:flrt::flrt:Mummys best boys:flrt:They arent to happy at the minute as I lock them in the bedroom during the hottest part of the day but I dont want them to get sunburnt.


lol Shell! I didn't see the quote, your post can very easily be taken up the wrong way!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Luxy said:


> lol Shell! I didn't see the quote, your post can very easily be taken up the wrong way!


 

In that case I should change it to 3 naked men:whistling2:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> In that case I should change it to 3 naked men:whistling2:


That got a real life :lol2: from me! :2thumb:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

okay okay enough nakie kitties back to HARVEY, he met my daughter Jamie-lee tonight.......it's love :flrt:




























I've just had to chase them both into bed, it's 10pm and Jamie's only 12 and Harvey's had a long journey and as friendly as he is, he really does need time to settle into his cage.

SO I CAN GET HIM OUT LATER :2thumb:

Harvey is wonderful, very relaxed and VERY silly, spends most of his time UNDER his pouch instead of in it and he LOVES his cuddly toys he's spending ages clambering over and under them, definately worth giving the little ones cuddly toys : victory:

He's not even been here 24 hours and he's stolen all our hearts, we love him to BITS - thank you Shell :flrt: and I hope you like the pictures!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

What lovely pictures Naomi! Now you have_ two _very pretty babies!
He's so friendly too, he looks right at home!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
my eyes are very leaky tonight for some reason
Dont they make a wonderful pair:no1: I told you he was a very friendly boy :flrt:
Fab photos:no1:


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> my eyes are very leaky tonight for some reason


:grouphug:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yey GROUP HUG (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))) lol

Harvey is a nutter he's all over the place, last night I hardly slept because he's just so "needy" lol but he's fabulous, I just put my arm in his cage to say hello and he's climbed straight up it, out of the cage and snuggled into the back of my neck, what a poppet LOVE HIM LOVE HIM LOVE HIM 

he's not been here long but he seems to love us too :notworthy:

I kept trying to go back to bed but couldn't resist keep "checking" on him tee hee and now I have to go to work all bleary eyed and he's snuggled up fast asleep naughty boy!!

Can NOT WAIT to get home to see him tonight :no1:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> yey GROUP HUG (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))) lol
> 
> Harvey is a nutter he's all over the place, last night I hardly slept because he's just so "needy" lol but he's fabulous, I just put my arm in his cage to say hello and he's climbed straight up it, out of the cage and snuggled into the back of my neck, what a poppet LOVE HIM LOVE HIM LOVE HIM
> 
> ...


:lol2: It seems a case of right hoggy right home:no1: He really is a climber isnt he.
Im delighted you are so happy with him and by the sound of it he is happy being with you:no1:
This makes me smile so no more leaky eyes:2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Great photo of Harvey and your daughter. I bet before too long he will be her hog and not yours  basically blackmail for one of her own 

Glad your naked boys are doing well Shell!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww, he's a real cutie! I didn't know you could have so much interaction with hogs! I know they're all individuals but Naomi, sounds like you've hit the jackpot with Harvey! :2thumb:


----------

